# Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner



## DW Reviewer

*WHAT IS IT:*

Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE:*

Meguiar's new Bio-Degradable All Purpose Cleaner makes it easy to keep cars looking spotless.

One Product Can Do-It-All for Enthusiasts on the Go

If you are tired of using multiple products to clean the various interior and exterior parts of your car, Meguiar's, the leader in car care, is proud to announce its new All Purpose Cleaner that can literally be used for wheel wells, engines, tyres, vinyl, rubber, chrome and carpet - inside and out.

This spray-and-wipe formula is solvent-free and free of harmful dyes. It delivers best-in-class cleaning qualities capable of disintegrating grime, grease and road film while being gentle enough to use on carpet and fabrics.

In addition to any and all vehicles, Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner can be used on a variety of other vehicles including motorcycles, jet-ski's, boats and any other horse-powered modes of transportation. Simply spray the surface, and either wipe or rinse the grime away.

*DIRECTIONS:*

Shake Well. Apply on a cool surface in the shade.(Whenever working on any fabric, always test for colour fastness on an inconspicuous area and let dry) .Do not use on uncoated Aluminium., leather, clear plastics or touch screens

1. Spray the product directly onto the surface to be cleaned.
2. Allow the product to penetrate for 1 minute. (Optional step: if needed agitate with a brush)
3. Wipe or rinse off grime

*HEALTH AND SAFETY:*

Do not breathe vapour or spray. Use only in well ventilated area. Wear suitable protective clothing, gloves and eye and face protection. In case of contact with eyes, rinse immediately with plenty of water and seek medical advice. After

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2002 Jaguar XJ interior and 2003 Volvo S80 Wheel arch liners and tyres

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

The product was first used on a rather neglected Ivory interior with matching Ivory upholstery and interior trims. The product was applied as directed and left to dwell for approximately 1 Minute and then wiped off with a damp plush microfiber towel and finally wiped over with a dry plush microfiber towel. The product had easily cleaned the grained and stitched surface to as new.

The product was then tested on tyres and wheel arch liners. The product was sprayed onto the surfaces and left to dwell again for 1 minute and washed off with a pressure washer. The surfaces were dried and again the results were equally as impressive as those acheived on the Ivory interior.

*PROS:*

A very good all purpose cleaner with endless uses that produces exceptional results with little or no effort. A simple spray on and wipe off application is really all that is needed to clean and restore previously neglected surfaces. Heavily soiled exterior parts are as easily cleaned as interior upholstery and trims. Leaves cleaned surfaces ready for an application of your favourite dressing or protective coating.

Its worth noting that the trigger spray has a child resistant nozzle.

*CONS:*

The spray nozzle does have a tendency to dispense a large amount of product and it could be viewed that this might make the product sometimes uneconomical for some applications.

........................................................................................................

All Purpose Cleaner by Meguiar's is available by calling the Meguiar's UK Customer Care Team on 0870 241 6696 or via the Meguiar's web site: http://www.meguiars.co.uk/ and will shortly be available through the Meguiar's reseller network.

Thanks to Meguiar's UK for supplying the product for this review and enclosing a Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) for the product.

*Some pictures for your viewing pleasure:*


----------

